# Yoshino Cherry



## bobby q (Jun 19, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience using Yoshino Cherry wood?  Is all cherry the same or pretty much the same?  Yoshino Cherry is a flowering ornamental cherry tree.  It is the type of tree growing around the Tidal Basin in DC where they have the annual cherry blossom festival in the spring.  The bark looks very similar to some wild cherry I have so hopefully the wood and smoke is similar also.  If anyone has used it before I would be interested to know how it turned out.  I was able to get the wood yesterday when the landscapers were thinning out the trees around the office building where I work.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jun 19, 2009)

I've used wild cherry and fruit type cherry and of course, it's very good. If I were you, I wouldn't be afraid to use it. I'd bet it will be great. Good luck.


----------

